# turface gamesaver



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

I'm using rapid-dry. I'm pretty sure it's similar, but the grain size is very fine. It works fine.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

From my understanding, SMS has been discontinued and Turface is it's replacement and supposedly the same product.

Definitely let us know how it works out.

One of my local Lescos has lots of SMS red.

EDIT: found another one with lots of charcoal too


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, that's the same complaint I have with SMS, too light weight.

I originally planned to cap it with a little layer of black gravel, but after a few weeks my SMS compacted pretty well (as in holds new plants down pretty well.

I think on my next tank I'll have gravel down first (which is already in the tank) and then put the SMS or Turface on top so that there is something down there with some weight to it until the SMS/TG compacts.


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

The recipe states turface gamesaver, while the bag states turface all-state. It is the exact same color as laterite granular form. And the exact same size too. That is very interesting. I'll post a picture of it soon.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The former manufacturer of SMS (OilDri) sent me an email saying that Turface is a comparable product.

The way it resists compaction is actually the selling point- it was developed to go underneath the sod in athletic fields and keep the soil from getting too compacted; this helps promote root growth.


----------

